# proftpd - unknown configuration directive 'SQLAuthTypes'

## andersonbd1

I get this error

#proftpd

 - Fatal: unknown configuration directive 'SQLAuthTypes' on line 81 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'.

I'm trying to use mysql to control users.  Do I need to add a module or something?

Thanks,

Ben

----------

## atac

```

USE="mysql" emerge net-ftp/proftpd

```

----------

## hlstreuli

Hello everybody this is my first post

I have the same issue.

when I try to start proftpd whith SQLAthenticate it doesn't whork and show me this message:

Fatal: SQLAuthenticate: unknown argument on line 14 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'                 [ !! ]

this is my proftpd.conf

<Global>

AllowOverwrite on

DefaultChdir /var/www/

DefaultRoot ~

RootLogin off

RequireValidShell on

</Global>

DefaultServer on

ServerIdent on "FTP WEb UCA"

DefaultRoot ~

LoginPasswordPrompt on

AllowOverwrite on

SQLConnectInfo          usuarios@localhost:3306 webadmin w23ad98

SQLAuthenticate         usuarios grupos

SQLAuthTypes            Ceypt Backend

SQLUserInfo             usuarios userid passwd UID GID home shell

SQLGroupInfo            grupos GID grupo miembros

SQLLogFile              /var/log/proftpd.sql

and this are my tables on usuarios db

mysql> show tables

    -> ;

+--------------------+

|Tables_in_usuarios|

+--------------------+

| grupos               

| usuarios              

+--------------------+

2 rows in set (0.00 sec)

I Apologize for my Inglish, I Know is Bad. :Embarassed: 

----------

## UberLord

```
emerge -pv proftpd
```

If the mysql USE flag is not enabled, then add it to /etc/make.conf

If it is enabled, but green then that shows that proftpd was emerged without mysql support - re-emerging it will enable mysql support.

----------

## hlstreuli

MySql flag it's allready enabled, and if I do an emerge --pretend proftpd, mysql it's shown in red.

----------

## hlstreuli

Hi... Everyone...

Finaly I fix my problem... there was some litle configurations tip's.

I solve the main problem adding a members field on group table. with this change proftpd starts without problem.

now, when I tried to log with a user set on mysql users database there were an error Authentication message from proftpd, it's seems that proftpd doesn't mach the password's from database correctly. I fix this problem seting "SQLAuthTypes" to "plaintext" "proftpd.conf".

One last thing is that I had to eliminate the "user" in "my.cnf" file of Mysql configuration because mysqld takes that user from "mysqlaccess.conf" allready.

I apologize again by my terrible English and I hope have been clear enough to all.

Bye and thank's

----------

